
Negative Ion Products Are Radioactive - ben-schaaf
https://youtu.be/C7TwBUxxIC0
======
billconan
saw a report in Chinese recently about these products’ radioactivity
[https://mp.weixin.qq.com/s/rIa5bFkSt4tffYDWuNyB1w](https://mp.weixin.qq.com/s/rIa5bFkSt4tffYDWuNyB1w)

Should really let amazon remove them

